# Assassin Snails VS RCS



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i'm thinking about getting a few Assassin Snails in my Red Cherry Shrimp breeding tank to control/end my mini snail problem that came unfortunately with one of my plants, I've read that the AS don't eat live shrimp and was wondering if anyone had personal experience with this?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i've had them for over a week and they've been completely indifferent towards my cherry's


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Keep in mind. You'll be getting rid of one snail but getting another in it's place. Tho with shrimp it's not like u can get a loach


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

ya i thought about that earlier too haha. i heard the assassins breed a lot slower, if anything i might just put in one and continue with manual pick ups.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought 4 assassin snails for my 10g tank, they wiped out the snail population (albeit there are still eggs in my filter), however they do maintain the problem. They are a perfect fit for dwarf shrimp.

They either breed slowly or are difficult as I haven't had any babies in the last 6 months that I've owned them.

They'll solve your snail problem!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a buncha assassin snails in my tank...and they "regulate" the number of pond snails in my tank...i used to see the pond snails on the glass...the plants..etc..nowadays i only see a few hanging around...keep in mind..do not over feed the tank or else the assassins might go for the food instead of the pond snails..plus..it also limits the amount of algae growth and pond snail spawning


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I've pretty much always had assassin snails with my shrimp, and have never had a problem (as far as I can see anyways). Assassins breed very slowly, and they are not hermaphrodites like most pest snails. If you just get a couple, you might luck out and get two of the same sex, and not have them breed at all. But then again, they breed slowly enough that it would take a long long time before you get overrun with them.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

thank you very much good sirs! tres helpful all around!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> Keep in mind. You'll be getting rid of one snail but getting another in it's place. Tho with shrimp it's not like u can get a loach


 Not a problem with Assassins. They are unlikely to overpopulate a tank, and if they did you would have no trouble selling them.


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

I found with assassin snails, you have to have a constant flow of food/snails for them to eat. They were extremely active when I first got them, and had lots of food for them, now they're kindof sluggish and the 4 I have in my tank have never bred. If you want to have them breed I suggest breeding some pest snails in a 1 gallon for a constant supply. 

There shouldn't be a problem, assassin snails are slow, shrimp are fast. They may eat the discarded shells after a shed, but that'll just help you clean up


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

assassin snails are not asexual. They need to have a male and female to breed. The eggs does not look anything like snail eggs or fish eggs. The eggs are kind of square in shape and is laid 1 at a time all over the place.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got 2 assassins with my Gold Bee, and descendants of my Blue Berry shrimp. A few times I have seen shrimp "gang up" on the snails. It was when the snails were going after the same food as the shrimp (blood worms). The first time forced the snail to partially withdraw into its shell, and then come out to make a fast retreat. I have never seen an AS harm a shrimp.

Steve


----------

